# WTB TOC Rat Trap pedals



## gtdohn (Aug 20, 2013)

Need rat trap pedals in good condition from late 1890s to around 1902 so they are period correct. They are needed for a Mans 1901 Napoleon I am restoring. 

Thank you.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 20, 2013)

These Torrington Stars just sold on eBay for $213.50 shipped.
The are very worn. The serrations are nearly gone and one pedal is missing the bearing dust cap.
It is amazing how many of these pedals are being hoarded by collectors. Me,too!
I'm thinking it might be more economical to buy a set of reproduction stainless steel Torrington Star rat traps from Mike Cates and move them from bicycle to bicycle when ready to ride.
Use Copper Ease on the threads for preserving the threads.


----------



## gtdohn (Aug 21, 2013)

Still need pedals 

Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Aug 21, 2013)

Just an Idea.... you might try getting good trade bait in order to get your pedals like:
battery cans, teacup lamps, wood grips, old saddles etc. People may trade before they sell outright...


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 21, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Just an Idea.... you might try getting good trade bait in order to get your pedals like:
> battery cans, teacup lamps, wood grips, old saddles etc. People may trade before they sell outright...




you nailed it!!!

1902 looks like Torrington #1's


----------

